# Howland1998 1 Megaton Bomb!



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Forgive me if I sound a bit frazzled. See, I am currently picking through the rubble that was my house and property that is now, well, not here any more. Matthews, NC was hit today with what appears to be a 1 Megaton suitcase nuke aimed directly at my house. I was out most of the day yesterday and when Julie and I came home we found our former neighborhood sizzling - I guess that's the best way to describe the utter destruction. Curiously, there was a lone package, though charred, it was relatively undisturbed by the havoc wreaked upon the rest of the property. Inside were the remaining contents of the Suitcase Nuke... Incredibly, the detonation was triggered from afar... in Taunton, MA. Last known owner of said device was one Howland 1998 a.k.a. "Gerry". I think I may have to make a call to the local anti-terrorism task force shortly... :biggrin:

If you look at the pictures, you can see that "Gerry" doesn't mess around. I am completely aghast. Words escape me. "Gerry" dropped 22, yes 22 individual warheads on me! There was a note claiming responsibility, so I know it was him! From L to R: 2 Perdomo Estate Selecion; 2 IT Classic Corojo; 4 RP Fusion; 2 Oliva Serie V; 2 Oliva Serie G; 1 Fuente Opus X Perfecxion #4; 1 Fuente Opus X Robusto; 2 Perdomo Estate Vintage 1991; 2 Graycliff Professionale Vintage 1999; 2 AVO Maduro; 2 IT Super Fuerte Maduro. Phew. 

Gerry, man o man. That was unreal!! Your generosity amazes me. That was by far the biggest hit I have ever received. Thank you, thank you, thank you! I won't forget it! Simply unreal... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

CD


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

That's one helluva bomb...

Good job Gerry!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Great job Gerry!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Great hit just awesome


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

KABLOOEY! Gerry doesn't mess around with his nukage. That is a heck of a bomb - nice job!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Destroyed!!!!!!!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

holy smokes!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice un right there---VERY NICE!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

and all the previous replies have put it mildly. DAMN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Dpicm


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

That is one hell of a BOMB!!! BTW how are those series G's I have been debateing getting a box?


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Holy lord almighty!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

sofaman said:


> That is one hell of a BOMB!!! BTW how are those series G's I have been debateing getting a box?


The Serie G are one of my TOP 5 faves - a go-to smoke! LOVE EM! You won't be sorry with getting a box, I can tell you that! 

CD


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

i just like to surprise fellow botl's. and i checked out what u liked, i had a tough time closing the box!!! anyways, enjoy chris. :biggrin:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

holy heck that's an amazing bomb. they graycliffs are amazing cigars. I was gifted one at an event in LA one time. Tasty smoke


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Excellent destruction! Ceedee needs smacked around occasionally. Good job Gerry!


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

STUNNING and speachless!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh boy Gerry's at it again.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. nice hit


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Oh boy Gerry's at it again.


That was one east coast, still waiting for a west coast mushroom cloud...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## JoshIB (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice hit.....looks like the smackdown continues!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That's a hefty hit alright - sweet!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow thats a big hit!


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice sorty!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Gerry doesnt play fair...


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Gerry doesnt play fair...


Fair?

I didn't know bombs were supposed to follow Marquess of Queensberry rules.


----------

